# Abnormal growth on mouth/beak



## Littlewack (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello there, sorry to have to introduce myself by asking for help but my cockatiel has a growth coming from her mouth or beak. it has grown from nothing to about the size of a matchstick head in two weeks. It is a pink/orange colour and is at the side of her mouth. She is due to have it removed tomorrow but i am concerned about the effects of putting her to sleep on her health.We are not 100%sure of her age as we have only had her 3 years but it is thought she could be as old as 17. Apart from that she seems fit and healthy. Does anyone think they know what it is or can they advise me in anyway? Thank you. Robby.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Without some clear pix's it is hard to say.


----------



## Littlewack (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry dont know how to upload a pic. Its perfectly round like a bubble if that helps. Thanx


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

As with any operation, there is always a risk when using anesthetic. By the sound of it, your vet has already done tests and has concluded that it is safe to remove. You vet will be taking every precaution necessary while she is under and will be monitering her stats very carefully to reduce any risks to her health. Did you vet explain to you what s/he thinks might have caused it?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

A picture would be helpful. I had a bird that had excessive beak growth which was due to liver problems. If you haven't already done so a blood test may give you some answers.


----------



## Littlewack (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies peeps. Littlewack is back in her cage and is seemingly healthy.The vet said it was easily removed and everything seems fine.


----------

